# Did I Screw Up? Non-Buyer's Remorse



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Setting aside what's valuable to who and what someone is willing to pay, Did I screw up? I went with my wife and 2 girls flea market hopping over the past weekend. After walking for most of the day, and finding a few scenery treasures (Winner's Circle Pit Crews figures, 2 sets for $4) I ran across a vendor with slot cars. He knew what he had and had them displayed nicely in a turnstile display. Looking through the cars, I saw one of my "holy grails", the AFX Porsche 510K Sunoco in Yellow and Blue. It was in decent shape, not mint by any means. The roll bar was busted and most of the chrome was gone. The front air dam was bent but intact and the front "Audi/Porsche" sticker was creased in one corner and was not straight (looks like it was pulled off and stuck back on crooked). Below is a picture of a similar car, but not the one I saw. The asking price was $65 and he was busy with other customers so I didn't get a chance to haggle. I've seen this car in better shape on the Bay for as little as $25 and up to over $150 for one still in the box. I passed on the car, thinking I can find one I can re-sticker, so long as the car and painted parts were good. Did I screw up passing on this? I've been collecting/racing slot cars for 40+ years and I have all of the 510K versions (most received from the Sunoco stations in the early 70s) except this one, that for some reason I missed over the years. I guess I'll keep trolling the auctions....:beatdeadhorse:

-Paul


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I say a guy with 40 + years of sloting under his belt should trust his gut instinct. You kept walking for whatever reason, especially given that you are somewhat familiar the breeds history.

The car WAS wrecked... so a hair under half MIB price shouldnt be considered a great deal. Nuthin' irks me more than people asking rediculous money for broken cars based on a high collector sell for mint stuff...except for maybe ...the guys that pay it.

By the time you PAINSTAKINGLY remove the roll bar and replace it, fuss with getting the new sticker; then pay someone to straighten and repolish the mangled cricket scraper...ya still cant put it back in the box.

No doubt the AFX guys will chew on you later today......but if you really DID make a mistake and your anything like me....you'll make an even better one tomorrow!


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

The key thing is timing. It just depends upon how bad you want one and when you want it by. I'm guessing if you are diligent on ebay one will come around for less, but it may take awhile and a lot of time looking. That said, I don't think I've had my hands on that specific car yet, but now I know you are looking....

Tom


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll try to keep this car in my memory banks and let you know if I come across one. I usually search through the odd ball ebay dept.s like accessories and the like. Who knows??? :lol:


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

I was gonna say I have a near mint 510-K body. the gold chrome one from 79. but After rereading your post I realized you already had it. so I changed my original post.

-Jeff


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

IMHO, you did the right thing. 

I believe another one will come along and it'll be better for the same dough or maybe even less. When it does, you'll be happy, rather than kicking yourself for buying this one. 

Heck, I'll keep my eyes open for one in my e-bay watching and PM you if I see one.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm with Bill in the regards that nothing gets under my skin quicker than when someone tries to essentially get absolute top dollar for a car that isn't worth, imho, near what the guy is asking.

I paid $40 for a tyco silver streak #82 Mustang only to find I paid WAY too much for that car. That was the last time I bought a car without knowing the correct value of it beforehand. I was at a swap meet when that happened.

So I'm sure each of us has a story for "the one that got away" & also the oh so unfun "oh lord did I ever overpay for this...."

I agree, I think you did the right thing by walking away. Maybe if the guy wanted to haggle a bit ... possibly ... but your $ stayed in your pocket for another day & another car. 

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the re-assurance guys. And of course I will continue the quest. I was just as torn when I bought the white/green version of the car a couple of years ago, but at a much cheaper price. It was a diamond in the rough, but after a good cleaning it came out looking fine. All my cars see track time, some may be pace laps, but they all get ran so I don't look for many "mint" or MIB versions. I appreciate everyone keeping an eye out for me also. It will turn up on my terms eventually, but it's good to hear I'm in good company with the analysis of purchasing these jewels. 

BTW I did get two different sets of Winner's Circle pit crews on this trip. Those will get molded and recast as soon as I figure the best way to construct a 2-piece molds for them. There just aren't enough 1/64th scale figures out there, even less for the racing scenery. I'll post up some progress on those as it develops.

-Paul


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I think you made the right decision passing on this one. The important thing is now you have a connection to check on periodically for deals. If you talk to the guy you may find he is flexible if you buy two cars or something like that.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Paul, 
You did the right thing. No way is it worth $65.00 in the condition you described. 

One of the vendor / collectors at the Midwest Show told me a few years ago to have patience when it comes to collecting. The car you want will come your way soner or later. 

Randy.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Another one in agreement you did the right thing.... $65 for that car in the condition described is ridiculous.

I just don't get why people think their stuff is more valuable in their hands than anywhere else.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Rushing through your holy grail quests is like rushing through dessert. When you find your good one, you'll be happy you gave this one a miss.
-- D


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

iinfotech01 said:


> hello everyone how r u


 iinfotech01 went bye bye. :wave:

__________________


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Of course you have the blue Sunoco, right? I just noticed one on the bay and thought of your thread here.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for keeping eye out for me Rolls. I have every variation except the yellow/blue stripes. Still kicking myself, but it will show eventually. 

-Paul


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Stop kicking yourself Paul. You'll find a better one at a better price someday. I see estate sales often and sometimes a real peach turns up.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Wow again.*

And I thought $65-75 was insane. Did I miss something with this car?
This one is way out of park, the outfield and the whole freakin' stadium...

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-AFX-HO-SLOT-CAR-1915-PORSCHE-510K-CAN-AM-YELLOW-/300466908152?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item45f5392bf8#ht_500wt_928

-Paul


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That version is a 3 in Bob's book along with three other color schemes. So, it's not uber rare. _What a fool believes to be no wise man as the power to reason away_... :freak:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*ouch*

man, that is tough..


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Calibrate his BIN prices by the white or the red 510K's he's offering. I betcha didn't pay $550 each for yours!


----------

